# Mangrove snapper



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok since it looks like we want have much of a ARS season this year so why not target mangroves. It's much easier in La. pull up to a rig and chum them up but I only caught a few in Florida. Anyone want to share some pointers. I know they are down there I guess. Some of our divers could confirm that. Natural bottom, wrecks?? I just read lots of chum blocks and light tackle. I'm not much help but ready to learn!!!


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

We catch them off the pier in mid to late summer with live shrimps and baby LY's. Mangroves might be on the Mass. or closer reefs to shore


----------



## jordars (Jun 30, 2009)

I fish off Dauphin Island and the only time I've caught them is chumming them off rigs to the SSE in clean water.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

We catch then also off the pier at our condo but they are small. I know they catch them in the middle grounds I think that's natural bottom,


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive had really good luck chumming them up at the I-10 rubble. I like 12-20lb fluro and small size 1 or maybe 1/0 circles. A long leader attached via uni-uni to your main line. Chum with chunks like bobo chunks. Once they are up, free line a piece of bobo with the hook buried deep and keep letting the line out, dont stop it. If you stop it and not allow it to flow naturally those picky buggers will turn their nose up on it. Ive caught a limit or two out there doing just that.

Go as small as you can but even then youre going to get smashed, weve caught some monsters mangroves out there! Good luck!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Ive had really good luck chumming them up at the I-10 rubble. I like 12-20lb fluro and small size 1 or maybe 1/0 circles. A long leader attached via uni-uni to your main line. Chum with chunks like bobo chunks. Once they are up, free line a piece of bobo with the hook buried deep and keep letting the line out, dont stop it. If you stop it and not allow it to flow naturally those picky buggers will turn their nose up on it. Ive caught a limit or two out there doing just that.
> 
> Go as small as you can but even then youre going to get smashed, weve caught some monsters mangroves out there! Good luck!


Jam up advice right there!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

johnboatjosh said:


> Jam up advice right there!


I agree also. Only problem is when those hungry 20 lb ARS sows inhale your offering first.


----------



## snprman (Jun 17, 2013)

I have comercial fish mangos up to 500 lbs in a night. Mangro's are best caught at night useing the cum methood.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

snprman said:


> best caught at night useing the cum methood.


I thought that was how crabs was caught ?

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Murphy's Law said:


> I thought that was how crabs was caught ?
> 
> Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


That depends on where you're fishing!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Next time I'm down I'm going to spend a day or two targeting them. Maybe even do a night trip.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

PJIII said:


> Ok since it looks like we want have much of a ARS season this year so why not target mangroves. It's much easier in La. pull up to a rig and chum them up but I only caught a few in Florida. Anyone want to share some pointers. I know they are down there I guess. Some of our divers could confirm that. Natural bottom, wrecks?? I just read lots of chum blocks and light tackle. I'm not much help but ready to learn!!!


That's all we caught last time I went to the avocet. Nice sized mangroves at that. Squid as bait. 
I always catch a few good ones every time I make the voyage from perdido pass over to florida water 25 miles away around the Antares , avocet. The DKE knickle produced us about a 4 pound big eyed snapper which I had to do some real internet searching to even figure out what the name of the fish was. They are not listed in a list a gulf fish. It was cleaned with the rest of the fish before we realized that was a trophy big eyed snapper. Extremely bright orange in color with huge eyes. I've never caught one or seen one before.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Ive had really good luck chumming them up at the I-10 rubble. I like 12-20lb fluro and small size 1 or maybe 1/0 circles. A long leader attached via uni-uni to your main line. Chum with chunks like bobo chunks. Once they are up, free line a piece of bobo with the hook buried deep and keep letting the line out, dont stop it. If you stop it and not allow it to flow naturally those picky buggers will turn their nose up on it. Ive caught a limit or two out there doing just that.
> 
> Go as small as you can but even then youre going to get smashed, weve caught some monsters mangroves out there! Good luck!


What this guy said. But word of advice from experience. Be up current from the rubble far enough that you have a fighting chance. We went out a day last summer, too close to the rubble, and lost about 30 hooks to MASSIVE fish that ran into the rubble. The chum works like a bucket o' crack in down town Detroit. Good luck!


----------

